# Honest Kitchen?



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm just wondering if any of you feed your dogs Honest Kitchen? I have 5 month old puppy that I might switch from Wellness Core kibble to Honest Kitchen when she's ready for adult food. My only concern is the price. What are your experiences with feeding your adult Goldens Honest Kitchen?

Thanks!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

There are lots of people on the forum that feed a raw diet and sure they can provide more insight than me. I have been fortunate enough to have dogs that do well on grain free kibble and for me, love the convenience of it.

You peaked my curiosity though and did some reading on what Honest Kitchen was. I'm sure you have done your research and realize you have to rehydrate this stuff and add meat to this right? If you are concerned about the price make sure you add the additional expense of your protein. 

If your dog has allergies or health restrictions this sounds like it could be a really good alternative. Thanks for the question!


----------



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> There are lots of people on the forum that feed a raw diet and sure they can provide more insight than me. I have been fortunate enough to have dogs that do well on grain free kibble and for me, love the convenience of it.
> 
> You peaked my curiosity though and did some reading on what Honest Kitchen was. I'm sure you have done your research and realize you have to rehydrate this stuff and add meat to this right? If you are concerned about the price make sure you add the additional expense of your protein.
> 
> If your dog has allergies or health restrictions this sounds like it could be a really good alternative. Thanks for the question!


Thanks for your reply! Actually, Honest Kitchen has several formulas that already include dehydrated protein. They are completely balanced and don't need anything extra added to them. They do have a couple of base formulas without protein, but most of them are complete. 

I know that we should be able to afford the Revel recipe, but it's not grain-free which is a concern of mine. If she does well on it, though, I think it will still probably be better than the dry kibble she's on now. I want to be able to feed the grain-free Honest Kitchen recipes, but I'm just concerned about the cost.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Our, now 7 month old, refused to eat the food the breeder was feeding once he came to live with us. He wanted to only eat the food we give to our 2 senior Cavaliers, which wasn't enough nutrition for a GR puppy. I tried a lot of foods and decided to try Honest Kitchen. He loved it, in fact dances when he sees the box. It isn't that big a deal to rehydrate and only takes a few minutes. I stir it with a big spoon while rehydrating and have him sit while I do. His "reward" is the Honest Kitchen food. It also is human grade food and when I called the company to verify I was mixing it up properly, the lady said that the employees taste test the food before it goes on sale. I have no ties with the company and could use any food I want, but my pup loves this so much, I have no plans to switch. Oh, Vet says he is growing normally and his coat is beautiful, can't say if that is the food or not, but he is doing great, loves the food and is healthy. 
Honest Kitchen does have small sample packs at my local pet food store.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Be very careful with grain free food. Very recent research is implicating it in Dilated cardio myopathy, caused by low taurine levels. Dr. Joshua Stern's from UC Davis is, I believe, currently investigating it. I personally know a few dogs affected.


----------

